# Can you bath a goat????



## 1eyejer (Aug 3, 2010)

We just aquired 2 4 month old cashmere goats and they seem to be quite dirty. My beautiful wife wants to give them a bath...can we or should we???


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 3, 2010)

Do you care about the fleece? Why not just shear them and then let new stuff grow in. I would think they would still have time to grow a good enough coat for the winter. I'm not sure about bathing them because the wool may felt or something. I'm not sure though.


----------



## Shiloh Acres (Aug 4, 2010)

I don't know if Angoras would be any different, but my goats all hate, hate, HATE to get wet. They run like mad from the slightest overspray from the hose and refuse to leave the barn even in a light drizzle. Goats in general DO have a reputation for hating to get wet. I think you might have a real struggle on your hands if you do decide to go through with it. 

I'm guessing if you DO want to save the fleece, there must be dry shampoo products that would work on them? Blowing and grooming would probably help?  I just don't know a thing about Angoras' wool. I've only dealt with llamas and alpacas.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 4, 2010)

My kids have all been clipped and bathed as we'd like to sometime in the near future and I'd rather they have some experience.  Yes, they hate the bathing.  One of my does acts like I'm killing her, yet she stands politely for clipping, vaccinations, feet.  These are not Cashmere or Angoras, so I can't speak to that but getting them used to things like this early on is probably a good idea as I'd imagine you'll want to shear the fiber at some point.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Aug 4, 2010)

I have a friend who had them...and I dont think she gave them baths..but I know she spent ALOT of time brushing and combing them...she had several differant kinds of Brushes and combs to handle them and would trim them etc....Goats really dont like water...Good luck..There is ALOT of grooming involved...Beautiful goats though!


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Aug 4, 2010)

I bath my 2 goats every Sunday, I started because they had lice and now they actually stand still with out any restraint for their baths, but they still run away when they accidentally get sprayed with the hose!


----------



## peachick (Aug 4, 2010)

I gave mine a bath a couple weeks ago.  No, he didnt like it.  Oh well   He didnt like his feet trimmed either...


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 4, 2010)

You do have to consider their fleece. At some point you are going to have to shear them and if the fleece felts, it will be much much harder to shear them and not cut them.


----------

